# Property for sale



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

If you guys want to see some totally amazing pieces of property for sale,
Goog......Hayden Outdoors Real-Estate. Unbelievable!


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey way to go fishing..


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

To win the Lottery.....I know where I'd go.....Wouldn't be no damn ocean


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

wow.... I feel like I do pretty well… Sure makes you wonder what the other half does for a living.... I'd be lucky to scrape together the yearly taxes… Lol


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

9Left said:


> wow.... I feel like I do pretty well… Sure makes you wonder what the other half does for a living.... I'd be lucky to scrape together the yearly taxes… Lol


Yup some people's taxes are what some peoples incomes are for the year. You know what they say, gotta pay to play. 


The thing that always gets me. You pay off your house land etc... Then pay taxes on it for the rest of your life. It's nothing but theft. Well now I need another drink after taxes crossing my mind considering ours just went up, AGAIN.


----------

